# My turbo Beauty



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

Here it is guys my new IC and lip install, I don't think I'm gonna put the other fog lights on,I think I'm gonna put some think mesh in the space.What do you think?????and how does it looks?????


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

Looking good, God I LOVE TURBOS!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Man, that looks nice! Huge intercooler! It works with the grey bumper!


----------



## SER96VSPEC (Oct 30, 2002)

Looks good. I think you should put the other fog lights in to complete the Sunny theme.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

i say leave the fog holes open, or atleast one of them. then route some kind of pipe to the filter so you get colder air to the turbo and the FMIC


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Paint the whole car the same color as the front bumper. Nice car though, the IC setup looks very nice too. :thumbup:


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

nooice.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im jealous


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I'd mesh the intercooler, and 2nd set of fog light hole's. Like someone said you could mock up some sorta ram air system also hiddedn behind the mesh. But it's your car man and it's sweet you've done good so far so just do what you want!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I dont think he can put the other fogs in because the piping gets in the way, thats why many people buy the 2 foglight bumper rather than the 4 foglight one, I think... maybe I'm wrong tho, it looks sweet as hell, keep it up


----------

